# Celeste Bonin Megathread - WWE's Kaitlyn



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Since i could not find any recent thread for her, i started a new one cause she is still pretty active. Infact she just wrestled last weekend and she is better than ever ...






... i think she never did such moves like a Topé before.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, her boobs look massive in this outfit ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## OwenJackson (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes the move was really new for her!)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still glad we got to see them tits in all their glory.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

and WWE thinks she's not attractive.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

My favorite before the Revolution! <3

I much prefer her physique when she was employed by the WWE but she's still damn fine.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeFj0zoMLi4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hate the tattoo, although I still find her post-WWE body to be :ellen-inducing.

Shame that she doesn't really have any rhyme or reason to be back in the 'E, since ring work is actually a focal point for women's matches now. However, I'd totally welcome her returning regardless. If anything, she's an infinitely better choice for a body positive-tinged gimmick than Nia ever will be.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Holy shit... Kaitlyn has gotten even HOTTER since she left! I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hate the tattoo, although I still find her post-WWE body to be :ellen-inducing.
> 
> Shame that she doesn't really have any rhyme or reason to be back in the 'E, since ring work is actually a focal point for women's matches now. However, I'd totally welcome her returning regardless. If anything, she's an infinitely better choice for a body positive-tinged gimmick than Nia ever will be.


Vince and Dunn don't think she's hot, so not happening


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Celeste is the stuff wet dreams are made of.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

virus21 said:


> *Vince and Dunn don't think she's hot*, so not happening


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

You mean to tell me Vince would turn her down if she wanted to bang? She's not attractive? Really?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rbhayek said:


> You mean to tell me Vince would turn her down if she wanted to bang? She's not attractive? Really?


Vince clearly has no eye for beauty outside of the generic Baywatch/Playboy standard


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Vince clearly has no eye for beauty outside of the generic Baywatch/Playboy standard


You can't really bag on someone for personal preference even if it is hard for us that find Kaitlyn attractive to comprehend how Vince and Dunn don't see her beauty.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Easily my favorite Diva of her era & she somehow got hotter.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Not a fan of the tattoo


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd like to know where came that info about Vince and Kevin Dunn not liking Celeste's looks... Wasn't she the winner of that NXT season of only women?
Isn't that enough signal of Vince and Keving liking her...? I'm just asking, isn't that I want her to comeback, they have more than enough female wrestlers hired.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Afrolatino said:


> I'd like to know where came that info about Vince and Kevin Dunn not liking Celeste's looks... Wasn't she the winner of that NXT season of only women?
> Isn't that enough signal of Vince and Keving liking her...? I'm just asking, isn't that I want her to comeback, they have more than enough female wrestlers hired.


Look bias for me if Dunn and Vince didn't like her because she and AJ dominated the whole Divas era story in 2012-2013 before she decided to retire to got married and build her own clothing business. I think it's great accomplishment for her own level.

But I never think he would return to WWE unless she get limited schedule but WWE won't grant it because they still can find someone who is more better than her. But who knows,she still Big E BFF and with EC3 return,she might be want join in even as guest


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Kaitlyn to compete in this year’s Mae Young Classic!


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017078042865356802


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait for her comeback! She is in great shape!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Killing me with these photoshoot gifs over here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

She is one of the hottest women out there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vince doesn't think she's attractive.

Either Vince is crazy or my eyesight is worse than I thought because I've always thought she was stunning.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

What a fucking body :trips5


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Total babe.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This better be her MYC Attire!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SWEET JESUS!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Kaitlyn as AJ, man i loved that segment back then.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


>


You know if they ever need a live action She-Hulk, she'd be perfect


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


> Kaitlyn as AJ, man i loved that segment back then.


AJ Lee wishes she looked that good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just gotta say....


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfection!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus christ. :trips8

https://giant.gfycat.com/BaggyGlamorousGreyhounddog.webm


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Cooked up these Celeste compilations.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025222762841952256
https://giant.gfycat.com/BaggyGlamorousGreyhounddog.mp4


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Posting this bad boy before I even get it on reddit :lol 


https://giant.gfycat.com/SlipperyLonelyHoopoe.mp4


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OblongImpossibleDipper.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

GOAT


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


>


hot af


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

OMG!!!! CONTINUITY IN WWE!!!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

She should go back to blonde or Brown. Black hair makes her look old/


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Too bad she ruined her looks a bit with that tattoo and nose ring


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Too bad she ruined her looks a bit with that tattoo and nose ring


I think the tattoo looks great at her.


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

She looks so different now and not in a good way, such a shame. I was watching her from Nxt 2010 recently and I forgot how hot she used to be.

Still I'm excited to see her get back in the ring for i the myc welcome back Kaitlyn.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I think she looks hot ...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

metallon said:


> I think the tattoo looks great at her.


I think tattoos are fine when small and discreet. But the whole arm ? Not my cup of tea :ciampa 

To each their own of course.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I hope she returns full time one day.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Out of all ex divas she’s probably more of my type


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yum.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

So glad she's back wresting. Even though her new look sucks compared to her look way back when she was Divas Champ.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

It took me awhile to come around but I do like her tattoo.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Man, she is THICK!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Chick Busters


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


>


LOL AJ Lee isn't even the best looking AJ Lee in that picture.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

metallon said:


>


I'd eat a yard of her shit if it meant getting to eat her even for a second


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I miss the blonde-with-a-brunette-streak hair that she had during her time in WWE.

She looks unrecognizable now.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

NXT bikini contests. Nice memories ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

metallon said:


>


I wonder if Mick Foley stayed over.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, those boobs are huge!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Best boobs in wrestling ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfection!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn, dat body is so fine!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't believe how hot she is ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106037352869384192


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She's above that haircut.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just ... WOW!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord, she's so sexy!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121075681989939200


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

:x


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Just found her Instagram. Good lawwd! Think shes even more sexier now than when her time in WWE.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Some more hotness from Celeste


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MonkasaurusRex said:


>


HOLY TITS!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION :delrio*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I do think the whole sleeve tattoo ruins it.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


>


:book


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

She only gets hotter with time..


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky dude ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

She might be the GOAT


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wanna play with them ...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Knowing she's in this world makes me happy.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Throwback ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/TediousGreatAsianelephant-mobile.mp4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It's like she is trying to look ugly. Those unnecessary tats and now this awful haircut.


----------

